
Chasing the light: Photographer fights to preserve young lives in face of death - brudgers
http://www.tampabay.com/features/humaninterest/chasing-the-light-photographer-learns-to-capture-the-moments-before-life/2274887
======
bdavisx
I used to volunteer for NILMDTS, an organization that does this across the US
(and world?) for people who's babies were stillborn or are going to die soon
after birth. We would do professional portraits with the parents and baby for
free. I couldn't do it very long - it took a huge emotional toll, even knowing
you were helping those people.

[https://www.nowilaymedowntosleep.org/](https://www.nowilaymedowntosleep.org/)

------
js2
Thank you for sharing this.

------
vladsanchez
NILMDTS

